# my gaggia is making strange noises...



## jacko (Jun 14, 2009)

Please help me out,

i am pretty new to coffee machines, but i am quite technical minded as i am an engineer by trade.

i love my gaggia syncrony machine, it has been with my dad for over 2 years and with me now for 3 months, and i have a problem with the "brew unit"

It really struggles to transport the ground beans to the unit and it sounds like, the mechanism of the brew unit itself is straining to move the parts, i have taken then unit out and give it a really good clean and have even tried to grease it up a little to help movement, but still to no avail, sometimes it will work for around 5 cups then just stop.

any ideas on how to fix this myself? or is it possible to buy a replacement brew unit? obviously i don't want it to be too expensive.

also whats the best way to clean the coffee machine? i have read about tablets that i need to put through the machine, will this help?

i do reckon the machine needs a good overhaul though, can this be an expensive service? i was looking at replacing for a new gaggia at a later date and don't want to spend a fortune on a 3+ year old machine.

i will appreciate any help and advice on what to do.

Steve


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Steve, where are you based as we may be able to recommend a number of reliable engineers local to you?

There are a number of bean-to-cup cleaning products available, and most manufacturers have products specific for their machines.

I've pointed a few reputable suppliers to this thread and hopefully you will get some responses shortly.


----------



## serviceman (Aug 8, 2009)

jacko said:


> Please help me out,
> 
> i am pretty new to coffee machines, but i am quite technical minded as i am an engineer by trade.
> 
> ...


sounds like piston in brewunit needs lubricating and guiders,also could be over dosing,i would advise to turn down doseing dial down to half the amount to see how it copes,also another thing to try is clean shower disks on your brewunit these can be removed for cleaning.


----------



## jacko (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks for the tips guys,

i cleaned and lubricate the brew unit but it still playing up, short of being outbid for other units on ebay i am nearly givin in to the idea and have started to enjoy instant coffee (oh no!)

so unless i find a unit for sale i think this may be beyond repair and budgets are tight at the moment, so still looking into replacing it or finding a brew unit..


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

This is my second post today talking about Caffeshop who are what is left of Gaggia UK. They might be able to help, or maybe one of the shops is local to you.


----------

